# Somerville's dangers



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Our favorite guide's facepage shows he found the old garbage pit rock at Welch and was blessed without hull damage. Took 2 others to dislodge his rig. The old 15 ft pit has sanded over but the large rock remains.Another friend not so lucky ended with $1,000 hull damage on same rock at idle speed. The other rock is west of RC west ramp, called Bird Bath Rock. Someone took or moved the birdbath that stuck well above level as a warning. Don't know what modern electronics GPS show as most of these areas are/was islands washed over in past years. There are 5 spots that use to be well above water level and even with large willow trees and 2 are solid rock and within inches of surface at normal level. No markers on most of them. I just pray for families safety having a great time and that come any where close unknowingly.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Do you have waypoints for these obstructions?


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Bearkat said:


> Do you have waypoints for these obstructions?


 Sorry but I just use land marks. The Garbage Pit rock is about 150 yds just west of Welch ramp and 100 yds N connected by shallow to bank. Another sunken island is 300 yds NW of Welch ramp towards Apache Hills. The other 2 sunken islands are just S of Welch 200 to 400 yds. The Bird Bath rock is just NW of the W or steep ramp at RC about 250 yds. Maybe another 2 C can send you more. by GPS


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

I think because of all the flood. Those marker moved. I notice it really off where those danger area are. So you cant always follow by marker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

I go all over that lake. I have the map on my lowrance and also use navionics both on my phone and computer. Here is link. All the spots I know of have bouys by them.

http://webapp.navionics.com/#[email protected]&key=}ocxDprhlQ


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

nikki said:


> Sorry but I just use land marks. The Garbage Pit rock is about 150 yds just west of Welch ramp and 100 yds N connected by shallow to bank. Another sunken island is 300 yds NW of Welch ramp towards Apache Hills. The other 2 sunken islands are just S of Welch 200 to 400 yds. The Bird Bath rock is just NW of the W or steep ramp at RC about 250 yds. Maybe another 2 C can send you more. by GPS


Thank you. I've only been to Somerville a few times. The first couple were when the lake was way up and we had to launch off the bank in Welch Park.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Bearkat said:


> Do you have waypoints for these obstructions?


Here ya go Bearkat, some areas are about 50 to 60 yards across, these numbers are approx. middle of these areas. The rocks off Welch are scattered, numbers are the ones farthest from shore, so stay to deep side and your good. Before anyone belly aches about giving away fishing spots, yes all these areas can be good at full or above pool level. Duhh! We're talking safety here, be smart!

Welch rocks 30 20.123, 96 33.215 to 30 20.242,96 33.220 stay out deeper

Submerged island NW of Welch ramp 30 20.424, 96 33.470

Submerged islands south of Welch park
30 19.887, 96 32.898 and 30 19.918, 96 33.000 both pretty large

submerged island NW of Rocky Creek park 30 18.131, 96 34.415 this 
island has a long gravel/sand bar that extends to the East.
At all these spots be extremely cautious if lake is below 238'(normal pool)

Use common sense, stay safe and live to fish another day.-Mike


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thanks, ML56
SV is about a 1.5hr ride for me and don't see going there anytime soon.
But you never know. I will put those in the finder. Big D fishes there a lot.

Deerslayer - thanks for the Map too!

For Lake Livingston, look up Lake Livingston Stumps or 2Cool Member Hopn.

He made a file from about 5 members GPS stump locations you can download. It has Tracks and everything. Great to have. Livingston is about 1hr for me.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Good info provided here....
I might make it up there one of these years, I'll save those wp's too make sure I don't crash....
..THANKS y'all.....


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info ML56...secrets spots don't really exist any more...not even 50+nmiles offshore....the quality of GPS and depth finders. It's pretty to locate stuff even after you get home and down load your depth finder to your PC.


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*stumps*

who had the list of stumps for livingston


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Gofish2day said:


> Thanks, ML56
> SV is about a 1.5hr ride for me and don't see going there anytime soon.
> But you never know. I will put those in the finder. Big D fishes there a lot.
> 
> ...


FYI, That also comes with app on your phone so you can use it while at any lake. Alot of times I will use my phone for the map so I can go all sonar on sonar unit.


----------



## fieldsfishing (Aug 10, 2014)

The community edits function on the boating app is a great way to not only view community edits that have gone into updates, but to also add to it. I mark hazards often in community edits around my area. Highlight the spot with the crosshair, click ?, then edit map. Really easy and helpful to not only yourself but others. These updates not only go to the boating app, but to others using navionics chart cards in their on board chart plotters.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

ML56, I never thanked you for the great info. It is much appreciated!


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

I was there Sat and the lake is down some. I launch from Welch and now you can see the lower unit killers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

